# CA Activator



## studioseven (Feb 6, 2016)

For quite awhile I have used NCF Hotstuff Activator on my ca finishes.  My last can was getting low so tonight I went to the local Woodcraft store to restock.  Alas they no longer carry that brand.  I have had issues with Stickfast in the past and would rather avoid it. I know I can order the NCF from various sites on the web but I am curious to what brand(s) is preferred by our other members.

Seven


----------



## cal91666 (Feb 6, 2016)

NCF is my preferred brand so I hope all Woodcraft stores don't stop carrying it.  I've also used BSI and like it too but its easier to just pickup the NCF at Woodcraft.


----------



## plantman (Feb 6, 2016)

Here in Green Bay, I get mine at the local Hobby Town USA store. Check any store that carries models, trains, or RC items. If you live near Milwaukee, ED at Exotic's carries it and CA glues as well. If you order it by mail, there is, I believe, a LARGE one time charge for shipping hazardous materials through the mail.  Jim  S


----------



## farmer (Feb 7, 2016)

*problem solved*



studioseven said:


> For quite awhile I have used NCF Hotstuff Activator on my ca finishes.  My last can was getting low so tonight I went to the local Woodcraft store to restock.  Alas they no longer carry that brand.  I have had issues with Stickfast in the past and would rather avoid it. I know I can order the NCF from various sites on the web but I am curious to what brand(s) is preferred by our other members.
> 
> Seven


Well here is a link to some activator for when you decide to make pens again.
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/15/2969/Hot-Stuff-Quick-NCF-Accelerator
I don't use a activator.......... Its not needed IMO, or at least it is not  for me .
I use fast stick CA thin and medium


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 7, 2016)

studioseven said:


> For quite awhile I have used NCF Hotstuff Activator on my ca finishes.  My last can was getting low so tonight I went to the local Woodcraft store to restock.  Alas they no longer carry that brand.  I have had issues with Stickfast in the past and would rather avoid it. I know I can order the NCF from various sites on the web but I am curious to what brand(s) is preferred by our other members.
> 
> Seven



I prefer the same brand as you and I order directly from 

caglue.com/Accelerator_c_11.html

Seems the link does not work but Satellite City is the source and a vendor here.


----------



## studioseven (Feb 7, 2016)

I just want to respond to some of the responses.  I'm assuming Woodcraft isn't carrying NCF anymore because they have removed it from their web site.  There is a Hobby Town USA close to me but they don't have it listed on their web site.  I could call in the morning to see if they carry it but I like supporting our vendors.  I hadn't heard of Satellite City.  I looked in the Vendor catalog link and there they were.  I will be ordering from them.  Thank you to all who responded.

Seven


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 7, 2016)

studioseven said:


> I just want to respond to some of the responses.  I'm assuming Woodcraft isn't carrying NCF anymore because they have removed it from their web site.  There is a Hobby Town USA close to me but they don't have it listed on their web site.  I could call in the morning to see if they carry it but I like supporting our vendors.  I hadn't heard of Satellite City.  I looked in the Vendor catalog link and there they were.  I will be ordering from them.  Thank you to all who responded.
> 
> Seven




Yes they are a contributor to the Bash too in a big way. They have the glue and accelerator kits that get awarded. Good people to work with too if you have any questions about CA glue.


----------



## csr67 (Feb 9, 2016)

I order it direct from Satellite City. I usually buy a couple cans and a box of their replacement CA tips. Great stuff!


----------



## Hawkdave (Feb 10, 2016)

Promise not to laugh....In Australia, we cannot buy accelerator and have it sent through the post. In Adelaide, where I live, I checked and found no dealer that sells accelerator, so where do I get it from?

I buy most of my pen kits from a company called 'Timberbits' When I checked through their videos, I came across an alternative accelerator...it is called Glen 20. I was a bit skeptical at first as to how it would work, so, I checked out his video and was surprised that it did work. A quick trip to the supermarket and I was adding 10 coats of CA in no time at all. Yes, It did work and very well.
What the product would be called in America I am not sure of. Perhaps you can experiment to find a suitable alternative.

The plus side of using Glen 20 is....my workshop smells fantastic.:biggrin:






Video of Glen 20 in use.

New alternative accelerator for 20 coats of thin CA | Timberbits

I hope the information is useful.

Dave.


----------



## JimB (Feb 10, 2016)

Dave  - I know you said not to laugh, but ...... I can't help it!


----------



## CREID (Feb 10, 2016)

Hawkdave said:


> Promise not to laugh....In Australia, we cannot buy accelerator and have it sent through the post. In Adelaide, where I live, I checked and found no dealer that sells accelerator, so where do I get it from?
> 
> I buy most of my pen kits from a company called 'Timberbits' When I checked through their videos, I came across an alternative accelerator...it is called Glen 20. I was a bit skeptical at first as to how it would work, so, I checked out his video and was surprised that it did work. A quick trip to the supermarket and I was adding 10 coats of CA in no time at all. Yes, It did work and very well.
> What the product would be called in America I am not sure of. Perhaps you can experiment to find a suitable alternative.
> ...



We have a product like that, called Lysol. Not sure of the ingredients in your Glen 20, looks like the active ingredient may be alcohol, same as the active ingredient for Lysol.


----------



## pianomanpj (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's the information I could glean from the Material Safety Data Sheet for Glen 20.

Ethanol > 60%
Propane 10% - < 30%
Butane 10% - < 30%

You can see the full MSDS here:
http://sealanes.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Glen-20-issued-120913.pdf

That would read much like Lysol.
Ethyl Alcohol 30% - 60%
Butane 1% - 5%
Propane < 2.5%

Again, the whole MSDS for Lysol can be seen here:
http://www.rbnainfo.com/MSDS//US/Lysol Disinfectant Spray All Scents EN GHS.pdf


----------



## Edgar (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's a link to a thread on Glen 20 & Lysol from a few years ago..

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/alternative-accelerator-ca-86156/


----------



## Hawkdave (Feb 11, 2016)

JimB said:


> Dave  - I know you said not to laugh, but ...... I can't help it!



Now you have hurt my feelings, it really does work.:frown:

Dave.


----------



## Hawkdave (Feb 11, 2016)

edohmann said:


> Here's a link to a thread on Glen 20 & Lysol from a few years ago..
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/alternative-accelerator-ca-86156/



How ironic is that, the member who started that thread is the owner of the company i was referring to, Timberbits.

Thanks for the link to this thread.

Dave.


----------

